# Sand fleas ?????



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I have seen many posts where you guys refer to "sand Fleas" and the good success you have with them, It may sound really stupid, but what are these exactly. are the fiddlers, is it something you are catching yourself? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

They can be caught in the tide lines at the beach. Look for the little v's in the receeding wash. ive used them once in myrtle beach and slayed red and black drum on cherrygrove pier. You can also buy them frozen in bait shops. Idont know of any shop that sells live ones. You just put one or two of the little guys on the hook and drop it to the bottom.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

They are also called mole crabs. 

http://www.assateague.com/mole-cr.html


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

mole crabs (sand fleas) also work well for sheephead


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They work well for almost every fish out there. Put them on a bottom rig; you'll be surprised at what bites.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm sure fresh ones work best but can you freeze them and still be effective?


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

*a trick*

take half of a round minnow trap or a wire pasta strainer with you when you try to catch them. just scoop up the end of the "V" and sift out the sand and they'll be in there.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

The locals down on the OBX use aluminum kitchen colanders or deep fryer baskets to sift out Sand Fleas.

The bait shops down there don't sell them because they're so easy to catch in the surf.

There are "rakes" made to catch them, that look like a minature clam rake.

Pompano feed exclusively on Sand Fleas, if they are available.

When walking the beach, look for broken bits of thier shells. (They look like pieces of shrimp shell, with the little legs.) That's a good sign that there are Pompano in the surf.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

If the hard ones work well, you ought to try the soft ones! Hard to find....just watch when the wave throws a bunch up on the beach.....the hard ones bury right away, but the soft ones can't so you have to RUN to beat the birds, but they are well worth it.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

LouDog said:


> *you ought to try the soft ones *



Pompano Candy


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanx guys for all the info, I am definately gonna give them a shot, I didn't really ask but I guess you can catch quite a few different species of fish using these little bugers.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Giant Sand Fleas*

Took home about a dozen nice size blow toads a couple of nites ago @ Chixs.All on nice fat mole crabs.
I stand with my back against the surf,and sift through the sand where the surf is breaking.All the fatties I find I put them in my pocket.The blue crabs seem to like mole crabs also,hooked up with 2 nice females.Used them for bait.C-N-R small black sea bass.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I do believe im a gonna have to try them [cause they be FREE]


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

inawe,

free is almost always a big plus


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sand fleas form beds and are easiest to catch at low tide. If you want to freeze them, try this. Dip them in boiling water for about two minutes and than freeze on a tray. When they are frozen solid put them in bags and back in the freezer. It is easy to thaw what you need with this method.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*yummy*

boiled sand fleas naw wouldnt boiling them take the  outta them


----------

